# Can we talk about the new Eldar?



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm more than a little peeved. All distort-weapons now Strength D, including the Wraithknight close combat weapon, squads of Wraithguard toting S-D guns, now...

And jetbikes still an obscenely cheap 17 points: look, I'm about as expensive as a Tactical Marine, but 5x as fast with better guns and every member of my squad can buy a many-shot S6 weapon (that has rending or twin-links everyone else)! Hah, aren't I a laugh!

Just a bit fuming about the Eldar details that have surfaced. I can't help but wonder at GW's thought processes, there, because I'm honestly baffled.

"So, Eldar are the most mobile and second-shootiest army in the game. You know what they need? Half a dozen Destroyer-strength weapons, and turning their (still dirt-cheap, incredibly mobile) jetbikes into even more of a game-dominating and game-breaking unit. Yeah, that sounds about right."

Yeah, I'm bitter. I got some free Bloodletters once enemies kill half my army, and oh, I can kill off my Warlord to summon a Bloodthirster who kills himself for two turns before he can do anything. Eldar upgrade from "most rending shooting handfuls of S6 shooting and mobile army" to "most rending shooting handfuls of S6 and S-Destroyer shooting mobile army."

GW could not have picked an army that needed more comprehensive nerfs across the board to comprehensively buff across the board. I realize my ire is up and the codex isn't even out--hell, Wave Serpents might be utter trash, now!--but Dark Gods of the Warp, this is a bitter pill.


----------



## AresXero (Dec 6, 2008)

it seems pretty powerful now but, have we seen points cost, are scatter lasers for every jetbike; or 1 per X models in a unit like every other special weapon, have the changed the range of the D weapons, is battle focus the same, is bladestorm still going to be psudo rending, until we actually see the codex and special rules its not like we can have any truly informed opinion about it.

We also get this with pretty much every codex release, x is too powerful, y is so bad, but gernally about a week after release people realise it isnt so bad and have found ways to counter it.

thats my 2 cents anyway


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'll reserve judgement until after it is released - I already hate Eldar with a passion, so if it is as powerful as they seem, then it doesn't change much for me; I simply won't play them.

Let's see what it ends up with.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm withAresXero. I guess it is one scatter laser or shuriken cannon per 3 jetbikes as it use to be. And for the D weapons. It would not be the first time people have mixed Destroyer weapons and Distortion weapons togheter.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

No guys, actual rules from WD, screenshot under my eyes, says "every jetbike can..." etc.
Anyway, Mossy "Can we talk about the new Eldar?": No. I don't want to.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'm more than a little peeved. All distort-weapons now Strength D, including the Wraithknight close combat weapon, squads of Wraithguard toting S-D guns, now...


Iyanden Wraithforces can't exist purely anymore. Nothing in 7E offers 'makes this unit Troops' and the Craftworld Warhost demands at least one Farseer, 1 Vyper, 3 Guardians/Storm Guardians/Jetbikes. If you go Jetbikes, you also must take one Warlock. THEN in order to get Wraithguard, you must also take 1 Knight, 1 Lord, 1 Spirit Seer, to get your first 3 Wraithguard/Blade squads. 



> And jetbikes still an obscenely cheap 17 points: look, I'm about as expensive as a Tactical Marine, but 5x as fast with better guns and every member of my squad can buy a many-shot S6 weapon (that has rending or twin-links everyone else)! Hah, aren't I a laugh!


Laser Lock has been removed. To get those bikes with 4 shots, you're 27 points each. 
@Moriouce & @AresXero They ARE every bike upgradeable (though RAW I'd say NOT the Windrider Warlocks), that's been confirmed. So yes, for 270 points you could run 10 scatter or shuricannon or both. GW will probably only provide one of each per kit, however, and I know that in order to play what I want, I'll probably continue running 1 or 2 per squad.



Personally, speaking as a newbie Eldar player, my biggest disappointment was the Warhost. I don't like the Decurion because it restricts my model selections, and that means I'll be using a CAD. So I lose out on whatever fun rules they're suggesting. Or I have to buy a third Crimson Hunter. The artificial taxes mean I lose some of the creativity I liked, but I can hope that Vypers got better (since they're the new Tomb Blades).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The changes sound pretty dumb, but I just don't have the energy to be frustrated about them. Instead I just laugh, shake my head, and say "of course."

I'll never play in a big tournament most likely, and out of the 5 people I play against, only one has a minor force of Eldar that he uses as allies with Tau. He wants to get a few new jetbikes, which I don't have a problem with. Plus, I already lose against him, so it's not like I'm expecting anything different. With the proper Daemonkin list I think I still have a chance.

The whole issue is funny to me, because some people think the Daemonkin book is overpowered. *shrug* Whaddya gonna do? The lamest part about this whole thing is that an Eldar player who just wants to use his/her models will be turned down for games, whether or not they're trying to sling limburger. What are they supposed to do, buy a whole new set of crappy units just so their opponents will approve? Not like they're the ones rewrote the book. 

For the most part, I'm down to play any list even if I know I'm going to lose. This is because I'm usually playing against a friend, and regardless of the outcome we're going to be laughing about the ridiculous events during the match and having a good time. Observing other people play, I've maybe seen one or two lists in my extremely casual 2 years of playing the game that I would just say "fuck off, dude" to. Most people seem to have a similar attitude of wanting to build a strong list, but still being somewhat fluffy and not wanting to go overboard on cheesy units because generally, people want to make friends and aren't complete asswipes.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

It would seem with the d-weapons damage tables again gw is going back to rt/2nd ed for its rules refresh....
I will look at the codex when it comes out but I just want to play the units that I think are fun to use & will not be using any kind of special formation. I hope this means that fw will update shadow spectres rules too or they get a nod in the codex


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> The whole issue is funny to me, because some people think the Daemonkin book is overpowered. *shrug*


:shok: just...how...it's basically an allied army of khorne csm + daemons with a good table instead of a crippling one...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Because of Blood Tithe buffs. Apparently a 5+ FNP is ridiculous, even though you need 3 points, which are probably going to come from dead daemonkin units. A matter of perspective, I guess.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Apparently a 5+ FNP is ridiculous, even though you need 3 points, which are probably going to come from dead daemonkin units. A matter of perspective, I guess.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Because of Blood Tithe buffs. Apparently a 5+ FNP is ridiculous, even though you need 3 points, which are probably going to come from dead daemonkin units. A matter of perspective, I guess.












_(My previous post disappeared for some reason. Not quite sure why... if it appears again and this post is here twice, then go ahead and delete one of them mods.)_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey, look at that xenos getting some love.

Is that the sound of the internet being made wrong in every way since about midway through 3rd edition?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

"Muh Gargantuan Wraithknights breaking muh game"

1. The Wraithknight is fucking *huge*, it should be a Gargantuan.

2. So it gains IWND and Feel No Pain, but apart from that, what does Gargantuan actually give it? It already has the 12" move which is huge. With Scatter Lasers losing Las-Lock, I'm not sure about it.

3. Imperial Knights are a thing and they've hardly busted the game wide open. In fact, Knights are actually kinda easy to kill for a lot of armies (I usually lose mine in short order, generally in one turn of focussed fire. It's really not difficult).

"Wraithcannons StrD ermahgurd"

When does that _actually_ make a difference? Chances are your tanks weren't surviving barrages of Str10 AP2 fire anyway, your infantry don't care because they're either one-wound or multiple wound but lower than T6 (it counters Reanimation, but I think that's a good thing), and it insta-killed on 6s as well as putting a bunch of wounds onto monsters. So yeah, sure, now you can kill a 6-wound monster with a 5-man squad of Wraithguard, but I really don't think it's actually a huge step up.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dscythes weren't STR:10 in the previous codex. Wraithcannon at D? I could probably swallow that. 10 D flamers dropping out of a Serpent and erasing anyone or anything nearby? If that's the case, which it may or may not be, welcome back old Transcendant CTAN effects. *sigh* I can only hope a Dscythe isn't a D weapon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ehh, I'm going to reserve judgement. Ever since the previous eldar codex gw have been reasonably good at balancing them. 

I can't imagine these things will be without drawbacks.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Ehh, I'm going to reserve judgement. Ever since the previous eldar codex gw have been reasonably good at balancing them.
> 
> I can't imagine these things will be without drawbacks.



Like everything guardian-based going back to WS/BS 3.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The D-Scythes were never listed as Distort weapons, were they? They were just sexy template weapons?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Creon said:


> Dscythes weren't STR:10 in the previous codex. Wraithcannon at D? I could probably swallow that. 10 D flamers dropping out of a Serpent and erasing anyone or anything nearby? If that's the case, which it may or may not be, welcome back old Transcendant CTAN effects. *sigh* I can only hope a Dscythe isn't a D weapon.


You can't fit 10 D-Scythes in a Wave Serpent anyway, and D-Scythes already demolished *most* targets (I'm pretty sure they also had the 6s are Instant Death rule, so they could even take on Monstrous Creatures without too many problems). Sure, it's a lot nastier than being Str4, of course, but how often is it going to destroy whole units? You can only kill what's under the flamer templates produced by the unit, and that's not a whole lot of guys especially when you're Wraithguard and have bloody great bases blocking your own shooting a lot of the time. Never seen more than two or three D-Scythes in a unit actually get to fire, and even then it's not *super* unlikely that they'll shoot themselves out of range.

As I've said elsewhere, I'm waiting for the full Codex before I cry carnifex.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Supposed codex leaks on BoLS: Wraithknights cost 295 (can switch the ranged D-weapons for a melee D-weapon+shield for free), Wraithguard cost the same, and D-Scythes get -1 on rolls to the Destroyer Table. Wave Serpents cost 110 points, but the Serpent Shield is 24" 2D6 S6 Ignores Cover, One Use Only (plus no laser lock on scatter lasers, anymore).

Some other interesting stuff. Swooping Hawks can Haywire flyers they move over. Banshees ignore I penalty assaulting into cover.

All in all looks like some much needed buffs and nerfs, and it looks pretty fun and balanced... _aside_ from the massed, massive Wraith-D looming over the battlefield alongside jetbikes jetbikes jetbikes spitting out 40 S6 shots with a threat range of 36" per turn for 270 points.

Have posted a link in the Rumors thread.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> Supposed codex leaks on BoLS: Wraithknights cost 295 (can switch the ranged D-weapons for a melee D-weapon+shield for free), Wraithguard cost the same, and D-Scythes get -1 on rolls to the Destroyer Table. Wave Serpents cost 110 points, but the Serpent Shield is 24" 2D6 S6 Ignores Cover, One Use Only (plus no laser lock on scatter lasers, anymore).
> 
> Some other interesting stuff. Swooping Hawks can Haywire flyers they move over. Banshees ignore I penalty assaulting into cover.
> 
> ...


I read that too. I have Sterling they will be more balanced, unfortunately the wraithknight seems a bit cheap in points for its abilities but we will have to wait to see its hp.

I will continue to wait patiently for my chaos knights. (Go Nurgle!)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Three *hundred* points, near enough, with no upgrades? Just a pair of single-shot Str D guns with no twin-linked, no Ignores Cover, no nothing?

I hope it's really good in combat or the Suncannon is a free upgrade because that's really not an impressive output for 300pts.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Three *hundred* points, near enough, with no upgrades? Just a pair of single-shot Str D guns with no twin-linked, no Ignores Cover, no nothing?
> 
> I hope it's really good in combat or the Suncannon is a free upgrade because that's really not an impressive output for 300pts.


Still, the Imperial Knight is close to 400, a D melee weapon 6 hp but only fires template weapons (besides its stunner). If the Wraithknight has only 4-5 hp that may explain its lower cost, alas we will only gain a comparative knowledge once the rules come out.

It would be tragic if its main cannon was not templated.

Cheers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mrknify said:


> Still, the Imperial Knight is close to 400, a D melee weapon 6 hp but only fires template weapons (besides its stunner). If the Wraithknight has only 4-5 hp that may explain its lower cost, alas we will only gain a comparative knowledge once the rules come out.
> 
> It would be tragic if its main cannon was not templated.
> 
> Cheers


Imperial Knights are kinda easy as shit to kill though - mine has never survived a game yet.

Wraithknight still has 6 wounds, I believe.

Rumour says that the Heavy Wraithcannon things are just going to be Str D instead of Str10. If they're blasts, that's crazy, but one-shot guns do not impress.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> Imperial Knights are kinda easy as shit to kill though - mine has never survived a game yet.
> 
> Wraithknight still has 6 wounds, I believe.
> 
> Rumour says that the Heavy Wraithcannon things are just going to be Str D instead of Str10. If they're blasts, that's crazy, but one-shot guns do not impress.


If their blasts they cant shoot at flyers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If "easy as shit" means taking a ton of firepower to actually kill, then I agree. If a Knight survives a game, your opponent is doing something wrong.

I'm sorry, but as someone who enjoys competitive games, I don't like seeing uberunits being able to survive anything anyone throws at them; not only does it vastly unbalance the game, but it means that they're not doing their job an soaking up firepower. If a knight (I don't have one, but say for example, and I have proxied one before) is taking 2-3 turns of people firing at it, then yes, it is doing it's job. It's your job to capitalise on that.

I play 30K, and a similar thing developed. The original meta was meltas everywhere, then people cottoned onto the Armoured Ceramite Flare Shield (in other words, Melta immune, 5HP with AV15/14/14 and nigh immune to Blasts) Spartan transporting 20 odd Assault equipped marines/or a dozen 2+/4++ Terminators into enemy lines into assault in turn 2, all equipped with power weapons, and feel no pain. 

Sounds brutal. Then, I turned up one day with 6 Graviton Rapiers, which auto inflicted 6 Haywire hits on his Tank during the first shooting phase of the game, and force his Terminators to disembark into Difficult and Dangerous Terrain, and move a grand total of 11" over the course of the game as they were halted by the Graviton, killing 7 Tactical Marines in exchange for losing 6 of their number from terrain or failed strength tests+saves caused by 6 Pie Plates landing on them each turn; 450pts effectively killing 800+ points of model there.

The nature of the game is that there will always be hard counters.

The thing which slightly worried me is that DCannon with Strength D can still rip through vehicles in short order, but much more easily that S10 AP2 could, and makes the unit more efficient for their numbers. Provided that they're refused access to fast moving things easily (I'm thinking no Dedicated Transport, Deep Strike, and Bulky meaning only 3 to a Falcon), then it's not too bad, but if you can Deep Strike 2 units of minimum Wraithguard for ~250points on either flank of a Knight, and just kill it with that on turn 2, or even zip forward and disembark, that's a little OTT.

TL;DR - taking unkillable units just means your opponent focuses on what he can kill so is bad for the rest of your army, and fast moving multiple shot Strength D (or haywire) is still as bad as ever.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Vaz said:


> If "easy as shit" means taking a ton of firepower to actually kill, then I agree. If a Knight survives a game, your opponent is doing something wrong.
> 
> I'm sorry, but as someone who enjoys competitive games, I don't like seeing uberunits being able to survive anything anyone throws at them; not only does it vastly unbalance the game, but it means that they're not doing their job an soaking up firepower. If a knight (I don't have one, but say for example, and I have proxied one before) is taking 2-3 turns of people firing at it, then yes, it is doing it's job. It's your job to capitalise on that.
> 
> ...


Agree!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> but if you can Deep Strike 2 units of minimum Wraithguard for ~250points on either flank of a Knight, and just kill it with that on turn 2, or even zip forward and disembark, that's a little OTT.


While you made a fine point in your post, I don't really understand this. How's it different from a Drop Pod full of Meltaguns, or a Raider with Webway Portal with Fire Dragons, or Fusion Crisis Suits, or a squad of Tankbustas in a Battlewagon? All of those things can drop in and kill an Imperial Knight without too many issues most of the time.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> While you made a fine point in your post, I don't really understand this. How's it different from a Drop Pod full of Meltaguns, or a Raider with Webway Portal with Fire Dragons, or Fusion Crisis Suits, or a squad of Tankbustas in a Battlewagon? All of those things can drop in and kill an Imperial Knight without too many issues most of the time.


I smell a tactics article.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mrknify said:


> I smell a tactics article.


1. Drop anti-tank squad next to expensive tank.
2. Fire ze missiles
3. ...
4. Profit


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been looking at some of the new stuff, and I'm mixed. I don't play Wraithknights... I like Saim Hann, so giant statues are out.

But I'm a little upset with the new formations. Some are amazing. I need to buy a third Crimson Hunter to run Crimson Death. I may abuse the Aspect Host, to get some WS5 Shining Spears and BS5 Dark Reapers (in a Tantalus, with a Webway Archon for DS shenanigans).

The Windrider Host is... okay, and seems to be the way to keep people from spamming scatter lasers. Once per game the formation Shreds with Shuriweapons.

The full Craftworld Warhost is great... for infantry. But as Saim Hann, I've already decided I'll stick to CAD and add minor formations.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

@Xabre how do you feel about playing fluff games? Kinda like telling a story...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Honestly, I build armies to fluff more than anything else. Hence why I tend to purposely handicap myself when building lists. If I run Saim Hann (my plan), I won't be dropping in Grav tanks, even though with Eldar tech they're just as sleek and fast as most jetbikes. Because they're NOT Windrider material. 

I actually tend to have a habit of mix and matching different formations and detachments to suit a vision in my head, even if I have to Count As stuff. Like adding Champions of Fenris to my Grey Knights because I can run WGBL with Stormshields (which Knights deserve shieldbearers). etc. In this case, I'll probably mix and match aharlequins Faolchu's Blade Formation, the new Crimson Death, _maybe_ an Aspect Host for WS5 Shining Spears, and then wrap it all around a CAD of Eldar Jetbikes and Autarchs.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Xabre said:


> Honestly, I build armies to fluff more than anything else. Hence why I tend to purposely handicap myself when building lists. If I run Saim Hann (my plan), I won't be dropping in Grav tanks, even though with Eldar tech they're just as sleek and fast as most jetbikes. Because they're NOT Windrider material.
> 
> I actually tend to have a habit of mix and matching different formations and detachments to suit a vision in my head, even if I have to Count As stuff. Like adding Champions of Fenris to my Grey Knights because I can run WGBL with Stormshields (which Knights deserve shieldbearers). etc. In this case, I'll probably mix and match aharlequins Faolchu's Blade Formation, the new Crimson Death, _maybe_ an Aspect Host for WS5 Shining Spears, and then wrap it all around a CAD of Eldar Jetbikes and Autarchs.


Too bad you are not in new Brunswick.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just gonna point out that Warp Spiders mean Eldar are the fucking bomb at killing Gargantuans even if you didn't want to bring Wraith units.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Just gonna point out that Warp Spiders mean Eldar are the fucking bomb at killing Gargantuans even if you didn't want to bring Wraith units.


Wounding on 3s against I5? Yeah, I suppose so. Easier than wounding T8.

Thanks for supporting the "pretty much the way to kill Eldar is bring Eldar" train.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> Wounding on 3s against I5? Yeah, I suppose so. Easier than wounding T8.
> 
> Thanks for supporting the "pretty much the way to kill Eldar is bring Eldar" train.


New rules for TO's

40k banned list;

All super heavys
D-weapons
Poor sports
Stupid skimmer transport tactics where you cant even get close enough to attack the blasted dark eldar.
Poor sportsmanship
Hamsters.


Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

mrknify said:


> New rules for TO's
> 
> 40k banned list;
> 
> ...


And anything wot I don't like!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Thanks for supporting the "pretty much the way to kill Eldar is bring Eldar" train.


You've read my other posts and you know this is completely false.

Might have to bite the horrible model bullet and buy some Centurions just to prove that killing a Wraithknight in one round of shooting is totally possible.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> You've read my other posts and you know this is completely false.
> 
> Might have to bite the horrible model bullet and buy some Centurions just to prove that killing a Wraithknight in one round of shooting is totally possible.


Banned list continued;

Centurions
Anything painted blue.
Players are limited to only one formation or detachment.
All flyers or skimmers av 13 and higher.

More to follow.

Also as per GW rules only the most current rules are valid.

Note: if a selection from one army book is updated in a different book, use the most current version.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> You've read my other posts and you know this is completely false.


I was taking the piss (as the charming British colloquialism goes), yeah. Though... with the amount of S-D shooting and stuff like this that Eldar have, even you on your Wraithknight Tactica asked Eldar players "why are you even here? You don't have trouble killing these."


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I was taking the piss (as the charming British colloquialism goes), yeah. Though... with the amount of S-D shooting and stuff like this that Eldar have, even you on your Wraithknight Tactica asked Eldar players "why are you even here? You don't have trouble killing these."


World of difference between 'pretty much the only way to kill Eldar is Eldar' and 'Eldar are really good at killing Eldar' :victory:

Peace, mang, we round-ears have to stand together in these times


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> World of difference between 'pretty much the only way to kill Eldar is Eldar' and 'Eldar are really good at killing Eldar'
> 
> Peace, mang, we round-ears have to stand together in these times


Knew I should have phrased it "are the best at," not "pretty much the only way."


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

You forgot pancakes. Because we all know Pancakes are hax.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Xabre said:


> You forgot pancakes. Because we all know Pancakes are hax.


Banned list continued:

Pancakes. Unless they have maple syrup on them, at this point they are fair game but their go count against the person who ate them. (Because we all know you can't have just one bite.)


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Pancakes aside, I feel that the new Wraithknight is the hard counter to Knights. Every army will be getting the super kit. I wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming Tau stuff gives them something even crazier, especially since the Riptide WAS the unit that started the arms race, being the biggest thing we'd ever seen in a while. So Knights are everywhere now, then came the Obeslisk, the Skullcannondude, the Gorkamess, and now the giant Wraithstatue of Doom. Not all of them are designed to kill each other (honestly Knights are NOT meant to kill other Knights unless it gets close, with all its pie plates they're better for messing up other things), but yeah, a WK is a 'titan-killer', for lack of a better term.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Xabre said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the upcoming Tau stuff gives them something even crazier, especially since the Riptide WAS the unit that started the arms race, being the biggest thing we'd ever seen in a while.


To be fair, the Dreadknight predated the Riptide, and when the Riptide came out (immediately after), I think we all saw the trend--just didn't expect how intensely GW was committing to power creep. CSM had the Heldrake right after... set up our expectations for about how large and nasty things were going to be, I think. Ah, the innocence of youth.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Mossy Toes said:


> To be fair, the Dreadknight predated the Riptide, and when the Riptide came out (immediately after), I think we all saw the trend--just didn't expect how intensely GW was committing to power creep. CSM had the Heldrake right after... set up our expectations for about how large and nasty things were going to be, I think. Ah, the innocence of youth.


And the turkey was neutered (needed) I feel a bit too much, to stay in line with the power creep. Then the orks get a lovely walker for their ghaaaag... I meam waaagh.

All we can do is watch the train wreck.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Makes me happy that my Dark Eldar are still lacking a big piece really


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

"Muh power creep"

Er, last time I checked, Eldar, Tau and White Scars were still dominating tournaments, all of which are 6th-ed books. Since then we've had Orks, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Dark Eldar, Necrons and Grey Knights, plus any later 6th ed books I've forgotten, only one of which has been any kind of contender (in addition, 5th ed Necrons were still very much up there on the top tables despite being a full edition out of date).


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been hurling army lists at Battlescribe, thanks to the dribs and drabs of new rumors and reports coming in. I'm almost disappointed that I just dumped all my money in Jetbikes. a) I don't want to be hated, b) the new formations demand SO many models...


----------

